# Merry Christmas !!!



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

We won't be around for a few days, so Sammy wanted to stop by and say Merry Christmas to her other V friends


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Merry Christmas, everyone!!!!


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Merry Christmas from our family to yours!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Kauzy the black nosed reindeer wishes everyone a Happy Christmas!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy says have a brill Christmas all you forum guests and members and have a real happy and peaceful Newyear...I look forward to reading all your postings next year....take care everyone XXX :-*


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all the friends on V forum!

Victoria - I love your picture, so sweet!


----------



## Bernie (Jan 17, 2011)

TREES INSIDE !!!! What will they think of next? 
Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas and even though we may face tough roads ahead, we can give thanks to the red bird dogs that keep us grounded.

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Have a great Xmas and New Year folks ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS, forum friends, and a Very Happy New Year, too!! Willie sends his endless Vizsla love to all...


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Merry Christmas Forum Buddies!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Merry Christmas!


----------

